

Is Prezi the Best Business Model in the World? - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/04/the_best_business_model_in_the.html

======
tezza
Maybe not _popular_, but Recruitment Consultants always seemed to have the
best business model :: For the Consultants.

